# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Sống cùng mạo hiểm

## dulichnt

Mây bay lơ lửng trên đầu, tưởng chừng giơ tay ra là đã bốc được từng nắm. Bên dưới là vực sâu hun hút. Làm bạn với những đỉnh đá cheo leo là nghề của những HLV ưa sống cùng mạo hiểm. Vực "tử thần"

Từ trên đỉnh Langbiang (Đà Lạt), 15 thành viên chúng tôi từng người một (hoặc từng đôi) leo xuống vách đá dựng đứng cao 30m, trước khi bám vào nhau di chuyển những chặng tiếp theo.

Suốt mấy tiếng đồng hồ sau đó, anh Trần Xuân Đức - HLV khá nổi tiếng tại Đà Lạt về các môn mạo hiểm như leo núi, vượt thác - cùng với một nhân viên tên Cường bám trên mỏm đá, cẩn thận kiểm tra dây đai và nhắc lại cách di chuyển đúng kỹ thuật cho từng người.

Tôi thoáng liếc xuống bên dưới, một cảm giác rợn ngợp chợt ập đến vì độ chênh vênh, hun hút... Một vài người kinh hãi kêu ré lên. Có người chần chừ, định bỏ cuộc. Có người phải "đề - pa" mấy lần. Có người đi chéo dây nhau và bị treo tòn ten trên vách đá.

Nhưng, nhờ những lời động viên, hướng dẫn tận tình của anh Đức, của Cường từ trên cao vọng xuống và của cả những HLV từ dưới chân núi vọng lên, mọi hành khách đã đi trọn vẹn cuộc hành trình với cảm giác mạnh và đầy ấn tượng.


Bạn Nguyễn Thùy Trang - Cựu sinh viên ĐH Sư phạm TPHCM - đã phá "kỷ lục". Chỉ trong nửa tiếng, Trang đã 2 lần leo trên vách đá thẳng đứng ấy. Trang cho biết: "Thật tuyệt diệu. Tôi đã chế ngự được sự sợ hãi của tôi. Không chỉ rèn luyện sức khỏe, tôi thấy mình tự tin, dũng cảm bội phần".

Với 28 tuổi đời, anh Đức đã có thâm niên 10 năm gắn bó với môn leo núi, vượt thác. Những năm gần đây, anh là Giám đốc chi nhánh Cty Du lịch Hồng Bàng (Youth Action Tour) tại Đà Lạt.

Nhân viên chính thức của chi nhánh này là 6 người có tuổi đời dưới 30. Hoàn toàn không có nữ vì "nghề này mạo hiểm và phải mang vác rất nặng, cô nào chịu nổi".

Thu nhập từ giám đốc cho tới nhân viên cũng khá thất thường, mùa có, mùa không và dao động từ 1 triệu - 2,5 triệu đồng/tháng. Bản thân giám đốc còn phải bằng mọi cách để "phấn đấu" sắm được bộ đồ nghề ngon lành như bây giờ: khoảng 15 bộ thiết bị leo núi an toàn, hiện đại nhập từ Mỹ; 1 bộ tính sơ sơ đã mất 250 USD...

"Phần lớn khách Tây thích khám phá những trò mạo hiểm, càng mạo hiểm họ càng khoái. Trong khi đó, khách nội địa còn rất ít, chỉ có một số tour như trên do Cty Du lịch Lửa Việt TP. HCM giới thiệu, phối hợp thực hiện" - Đức cho biết.

Chặng đường Đức và các cộng sự thường dẫn khách đi tour dài chừng 7km, vượt qua cái vực rất nguy hiểm ở thác Datanla mang tên là vực "tử thần", sau đó băng qua đèo Prenn. Có người nghe nhắc đến vực "tử thần" đã sợ xanh mặt nhưng đối với những người đam mê leo núi, vượt thác như anh Đức thì chuyện đi lại như vậy như cơm bữa.

Thậm chí, có những HLV vào mùa vắng khách hoặc đã giải nghệ song vì quá nhớ rừng, nhớ thác đã tự lên tour để thưởng thức thú mạo hiểm một mình. Đón đầu... nguy hiểm

Để tránh những rủi ro trong nghề, các HLV và hướng dẫn viên phải có kinh nghiệm và thông thuộc đến từng đặc điểm nhỏ của địa hình. Đặc biệt, họ phải có khả năng dự báo thời tiết cũng như phán đoán những biến động bất thường xảy ra để mà đối phó.

Họ phải luôn bình tĩnh và cẩn thận từng ly từng tí. Có khi trong 3 ngày, thành viên CLB Vietwings chỉ thực hiện được một chuyến bay dù biểu diễn. Đó chỉ là một trong ví dụ nhỏ trong rất nhiều lần anh Long phải "stop" kịp thời và tỉnh táo trước những biến đổi không thuận lợi của thời tiết. Mặc dù, anh phải lỉnh kỉnh cùng biết bao dụng cụ, vượt mấy trăm cây số từ TP. HCM lên Đà Lạt với mong muốn được bay.

Trên vách núi Langbiang Còn với những nhóm leo núi, vượt thác, HLV cũng không ít lần buộc hủy bỏ hoặc thay đổi lộ trình vượt thác sau khi con mắt từng trải của họ phát hiện màu nước, bọt thác... khác thường, báo hiệu cơn lũ sắp về. Những lúc ấy, họ phải nhanh chóng sơ tán khách lên điểm cao, rồi quày quả trở lại tải ba -lô và đồ đạc của cả đoàn.

"Thú thật, những lúc ấy chúng tôi rất lo nhưng không thể bộc lộ cho khách biết. Khổ nhất là phải thương thuyết cấp bách với một số khách lừng khừng không chịu đi, vì họ cho là không có chuyện gì xảy ra. Nhưng đến khi lũ cuồn cuộn đổ về chỉ sau đó 5 - 10 phút, mọi người mới vỡ lẽ..." - Một HLV kể.

Trên thực tế, cũng có một số HLV, hướng dẫn viên không tránh được những sự cố. Giám đốc Cty Dã ngoại Lửa Việt Nguyễn Văn Mỹ trong một lần đưa khách đi tour ở Tam Cốc (Ninh Bình) đã bị... lạc trong núi. Nguyên nhân là thời gian kết thúc buổi leo vách đá đã chậm hơn 2 tiếng đồng hồ do có những khách mất bình tĩnh không đi được.

Anh Mỹ kể, lúc đó trời tối mịt, nếu lỡ những người dẫn đầu như anh mà trượt chân té thì kéo theo cả "dây chuyền" rớt xuống vực... Cũng may lần ấy có mặt chuyên gia người Pháp Didier Rexach - Người được xem có công truyền bá, phổ biến những môn thể thao hấp dẫn trên tại VN từ những năm 1990. Ông đã tìm kế thoát hiểm.

Nhưng, cũng có sự cố không thể nào cứu vãn nổi. Đó là trường hợp của anh V., một vận động viên, HLV đã bị tử nạn tại vực "tử thần" Datanla cách đây 8 năm. Do sơ suất, chân anh V. đã bị mắc kẹt dưới đá trong khi nước lũ bất thần ập đến...

Tuy vậy, sự hiểm nguy hay rủi ro rình rập vẫn không ngăn nổi lòng đam mê khám phá mạo hiểm của những người HLV, hướng dẫn viên và những vận động viên tự do.

Nhiều thanh niên bây giờ thường kể nhau nghe giai thoại về ông Nguyễn Phiếm (Đà Lạt) mê leo núi, vượt thác, nhảy dù đến nỗi một thời từng... "chôm" mì tôm, cá khô của nhà và "trốn" vợ hằng tháng ròng để vào rừng thỏa chí tang bồng!

Bây giờ, ông Nguyễn Phiếm đã bước vào tuổi ngũ thập nhưng vẫn say mê những môn thể thao ấy như ngày nào. Ông cho chúng tôi biết hiện ông đang xây dựng đề cương lập Phòng Du dịch lữ hành liên kết với một tập đoàn kinh doanh lớn để thu hút đông đảo khách hàng trẻ VN - chứ không chỉ toàn khách Tây - đến với những tour du lịch hấp dẫn này; làm sao qua đó nhiều thanh niên bỏ được tệ đua xe trái phép, sử dụng thuốc lắc... mà vẫn có được "cảm giác mạnh".

Không chỉ vì mục đích kinh doanh, những lời tâm huyết gan ruột ấy còn như là một trách nhiệm, một hiến kế làm phong phú đời sống tinh thần giải trí cho giới trẻ. Long "loco" ngang dọc cánh dù

Những người hiểu biết về môn dù lượn không xa lạ gì với Long "loco", nghĩa là Long... điên. Đó là biệt danh của anh Phạm Duy Long (sinh 1969, ngụ tại TP. HCM) - Phụ trách CLB Biểu diễn dù lượn Vietwings.

Một số người bạn thân của anh giải thích: "Không điên sao được khi mà anh ta đã đánh đổi rất nhiều thứ để đeo bám với cái sự... bay". Còn Long "loco" thì khẳng định: "Tôi thích cái biệt hiệu đó, dẫu rằng tôi... không điên. Có chăng đó là khát vọng, đam mê của tôi".

Đồ nghề do Long tự tích cóp, mày mò mua sắm. Trong đó, một chiếc dù "bèo" nhất cũng đã 600 USD, còn những chiếc "tàm tạm" đã lên tới 3.300 USD.

Ít ai biết rằng, Chủ nhiệm CLB Vietwings vốn đam mê nghề phi công lại là một người bị bệnh tim từ nhỏ. Anh tự tìm tài liệu học tập, mày mò bay một mình trên nhiều địa hình: Hạ Long, Phan Thiết, Vũng Tàu, Tây Ninh, Núi Sam - Châu Đốc, Tam Đảo, Ba Vì... Tuy nhiên, Langbiang chính là nơi Long "loco" cảm thấy có nhiều "cảm hứng bay" nhất.

Ngoài việc tiếp cận và học hỏi ở HLV Stephane Bulkaen - Vận động viên nhảy dù có hạng đến từ Pháp, Long "loco" còn sang Canada học về nghề phi công. Phần lớn thời gian anh dành để kiên trì luyện tập.

Nhiều người dân ở Đà Lạt đã quen với hình ảnh của Long "loco" vì mỗi ngày anh leo núi 2 lần, với cái ba lô to đùng. Vì thế, có người còn gọi anh là Long "solo" (bay đơn).

Trong thời kỳ tập luyện, anh nhiều lần bị trặc chân, thậm chí gãy chân do chọn điểm đáp sai. Nhưng sau đó, người ta thấy chàng trai này gỡ bột ra để bay tiếp.

Theo Long, môn dù lượn có vẻ như xa xỉ và khó "nuốt", song thực ra khách từ 8 tuổi cho đến... 80 tuổi vẫn có thể tiếp thu và thực hiện một cách khá dễ dàng, miễn sao họ tuân thủ các nguyên tắc an toàn và không có bệnh lý phức tạp trong cơ thể...

Được biết mới đây, một số nhà báo nước ngoài đã sang quay phim Long "loco" lúc anh đang dọc ngang với cánh dù trên đỉnh Langbiang với dự định sẽ phát trong chương trình Discovery.

Khá nhiều vận động viên và phi công đến từ các nước: Nga, Mỹ, Ý, Đức, Pháp, Nhật... đã đến bay biểu diễn vài chiêu vui cùng Long "loco" và xem CLB của anh như là điểm đến thú vị.

----------


## civn2011

Maọ hiểm thật đấy!

----------------------------------------

*Khanh Ly .Ms*

*CHECKIN VIETNAM INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL CORPORATION*
Add: A2302 M3-M4 Building, 91A Nguyen Chi Thanh Street, Hanoi, Vietnam
Phone: (084) 46269 7777 - Fax: (084) 46288 3456
Website: *Checkinvietnam.com* - Booking Online: *Hotels in Hanoi*

----------

